# Those of you who crochet....



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

Do any of you guys know a crochet pattern for a "long-sleeve" Chihuahua/small dog sweater? Something similar to this style...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1621808078/

Thanks


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm... I think that is a knit, not a crochet. I don't have a pattern, but I did make one of these a while back in crochet. It was fairly simple, the leg holes were the most annoying part. i just kind of sized it to the dog as I went.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I crochet chihuahua seaters with sleeves but do it without a pattern, i just made it up myself.This is old member Bluemoonz chihuahua.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont have a pattern either I am afraid, I make mine without a pattern too, but being a novice to crochet mine are very basic style's.
I literally crochet two rectangles, leave a gap when sewing together, pick up and crochet this gap for paws/ sleeves.

I have a few patterns for others, where you miss a few stitches on one round, then chain across the gap on the next round, joining with a sl st, and then on the third round just crochet across the chain.

I found it pretty easy to make my own pattern, but like I say theyre very basic, though I do hope to improve on that obviously.


Sorry I cant be more help


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I started to crochet when i was 15 but i could only crochet squares or lines up until a few years ago then i just tried practising different ways, i have never read a pattern, im sure you could all do it its only practise.


----------

